# She's sick! Warning: Gross details!



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

*She's sick! Warning: Details!*

Our poor baby is sick!
Leila is about a year old and 8 pounds. She had diahrea this morning and threw up in the car earlier. I thought she was foaming at the mouth, but it turns out she just threw up everything in her stomach, and the only thing that was coming up was clear foamy stuff.
I gave her a warm bath to get all the vomit and foam off, and now I'm holding her wrapped up to keep her warm. I would use the blow dryer like I usually do, but I don't want to make her shake more.

What's wierd is our human family just got over the Sapovirus and Norovirus (spelling?) combo. I read that there's an animal strain, and that's what it sounds like to me, as she's having the same symptoms we're having. It seriously felt like I was dying, I had to fight myself to not to go the hospital. 

Is that what it sounds like to you? When should I take her to the vet? There's an emergency line so I could go in now. In our year of fostering, I've never had a sick animal, so I'm kindof freaking out :,(



***Update***
It's now the next day, and Leila seems fine. She's still shaking just a little, but she's eating and drinking and "holding it". I called a different emergency number last night and they said basicly what you guys said, pumpkin and pedialite, monitor her, and come in if she gets worse (still throwing up, lethargic, etc.). Hopefully she stays this okay!
Now my toddler is sick. He's having the same symptoms except with a super high fever. I didn't think it was possible for humans and dogs to transfer sickness like this? Maybe it's just a coincidence. So I'll be back later once I get a break from my boy, to respond. Thank you guys so much, you've no idea how much you helped!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh man. I had norovirus on a cruise this year, and you're right. It feels like you're going to die. 

Is she eating and drinking? If she's having diarrhea, it's really important to make sure she's staying hydrated. Non-flavoured, plain pedialyte can be given to help hydrate, and a lot of people swear by pure yam or pure pumpkin (I buy the baby jars). If she seems to be really down and out, a call to the emerg vet might be a good idea, at least to get advice on what you can do for her and what to watch for. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh man. I had norovirus on a cruise this year, and you're right. It feels like you're going to die.
> 
> Is she eating and drinking? If she's having diarrhea, it's really important to make sure she's staying hydrated. Non-flavoured, plain pedialyte can be given to help hydrate, and a lot of people swear by pure yam or pure pumpkin (I buy the baby jars). If she seems to be really down and out, a call to the emerg vet might be a good idea, at least to get advice on what you can do for her and what to watch for.
> 
> ...



Well thank you! My husband thought I was playing it up. I haven't been watching her intake (dumb, I have two toddlers, should have known to do that), I'll offer some of her favorites now and see what she does.
I knew about the pumpkin but not about in baby food, thank you! That makes finding it SO much easier.
I'm going to call the vet now too, thank you! I feel so much better after reading that.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh, we have plain pedialite too!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You're welcome! My husband was stuck in a small cabin room with me, so he knows I wasn't playing it up! Haha. It's so bad! I feel for anyone that has to go through that.

Keep us updated! I hope that it's nothing serious and she's back to her normal self ASAP. Some people also suggest fasting for a little while and then a really bland diet of rice and chicken until things settle down. I'm on my phone or I would find some threads about it on here. Unfortunately there have been a lot of chis with similar symptoms recently.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, if she's drinking water you can just add some pedialyte into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You're welcome! My husband was stuck in a small cabin room with me, so he knows I wasn't playing it up! Haha. It's so bad! I feel for anyone that has to go through that.
> 
> Keep us updated! I hope that it's nothing serious and she's back to her normal self ASAP. Some people also suggest fasting for a little while and then a really bland diet of rice and chicken until things settle down. I'm on my phone or I would find some threads about it on here. Unfortunately there have been a lot of chis with similar symptoms recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



So I just tried some water and she wasn't having any until I walked away. She wants to be a baby when I'm around, lol. She wouldn't even stand up until I walked out of the room, then she looked perfectly fine except for the shaking.
So she had about 1/4 cup of water, which is normal. She wouldn't eat any chichen or rice (that's my lunch so I have some on hand and ready all the time), but I did get her to eat some cooked though unseasoned pork chop. She only ate about two 1 inch pieces and stopped.
I can't get ahold of the vet, I've never tried calling them before this late, but it seems wierd. Going to keep trying.

I'm going to look around then, I should have looked before posting but was so upset I hurried to post. Thanks so much!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Nausea will cause foaming/salivating. I just got over the Norovirus too, and it was horrible. Most viruses tend to be species specific, so although there are strains that effect animals she most likely didn't get sick from you. I think taking her to the vet is the best decision, and in the meantime try to keep her hydrated.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's likely that if she has diarrhea, a vet will get you to fast her for awhile. As long as she's eating and drinking and seems her normal self, I think it would be fine to wait until the vet is open. They may want to test a fresh stool sample. 

This is a recent thread about diarrhea: Toby


----------

